# The "next" release, post 10AF



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I wanted to take a moment to tell you about the next release.
For now, I can't provide many specifics... until I get the "official" list.

1 warning though... as I am not a DirecTV employee, nothing I write in here should be treated as "gospal". It has no legal barrings. I just wanted to quash concerns that the 10AF release fell short, and DirecTV doesn't care...

It couldn't be further from the truth.

10AF was release now to address the major Series Link issues.
DirecTV felt it was improtant to get that fix out there now, instead of holding it off for another 2-4 weeks. I hope you all understand that.

------------------

The release following 10AF should be a very good one.

Why...

Some of the current features of the system are expected to be expanded.
It is very possible you will see an increase in the number of SLs allowed.

There will be some new functionality included in the unit.
I am pretty sure Dual Tuner will *NOT* be in the next release, but I will try to get clarrification on that.

Amongst other things, a good number of our "laundry list" items are going to be in the next release.

It is also possible that the previously "inquired" release candidate idea, may actually go into practice. DirecTV is investigating on a proper way to handle this, as it is not as easy as "Microsoft" where they can just give you a file and you run it on your computer. MOre on that later, if something does happen.

The next release should be the one everyone has been waiting for... less maintance... more cool stuff to start making the R15 the product we wanted it to be... and start to bridge the gap, or extended the gap (depending on how you look at it) when comparing it to the beloved TiVo and UTV.

Earl


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Okay, no dual live buffers in the next release (at least not expected).

So here is one laundry list (in no particular order):

1. The single buffer is not lost as easily as it is now.
2. The FF/RW overshoot correction gets "better."
3. Fix the video/audio dropout when using pause.
4. Better utilization of guide information (repeats, more info, etc.).
5. Why not use that reserved HD space for something?

That's all I can think of right now, anyone else?


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Here are a few of mine...

- remove the 50/100 limits (although Earl did say it is possible this will be done, it's a major problem, IMHO, so I'm including it here anyway)
- My VOD does not populate when pressing the "List" button
- R15 asks you to delete a recording if you FFwd then use jump back to start playing the program again
- jump back button does not always go back exactly 6 seconds
- when starting a recording late (i.e. start watching a show 15 minutes in to skip over commercials), the R15 will randomly stop recording (I've only ever seen this once, but it is there)
- status bar should reflect an entire recording, even if it overlaps programs on the guide (i.e. if you record a show from 8:55-10:05 when what you really want is the show from 9-10, the R15 will show you 8:55-9pm in the status bar, then 9-10pm in the status bar, then 10-10:05 in the status bar...it should show the entire recording in the status bar at all times, and just break it up into separate pieces there)


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

If this is intended to be a "whats most important for them to address" list....I will offer just a couple of what I consider to be major annoyances...

1. It wanting to change channels FIVE MINUTES EARLY. As someone with only one tuner connected, this is my single biggest gripe....other than basic functionality issues that Earl "promises" ( jk- Earl  ) are fixed with the current new software.

2. A useful "History" - with staus designations like "Recorded", "Recording Cancelled by User", "Conflicted - Cancelled by machine", "Watched" , "Deleted by User", etc.
Cancelled, cancelled and cancelled don't provide much info currently....

3. A way to rewind back from the end of a recording rather than the current "{keep or delete" prompt.

Fix these and record consistently, and I will be a mostly happy R-15 owner....


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Yeah, the five minutes before thing is VITAL. I forgot to add that in my list...one of two things needs to happen there:

1) Add a third option to the prompt and give the user these options
- keep scheduled recording, change channel now
- keep scheduled recording, change channel when program starts
- cancel scheduled recording, do not change channel

2) Allow the user to simply "Exit" out of the message and clear it from the screen, while still keeping the scheduled recording and having it change the channel at the appropriate time.

I wouldn't mind having the message come up five minutes ahead of time if I could just clear it away and still have the thing change channels at the right time for my next recording - and even although it would be better if it only came up 1 or 2 minutes ahead of time, they still NEED a way to do one of the two above options.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't think Earl wanted this to be another wishlist theard but since everyone else is doing it........ i'll add somemore

1) Link the info screen of the MYVOD recordings so that you can see the upcoming showings (right now it looks almost exactly like the info screen you get in guide but it doesn't show upcoming shows)

2) Be able to change defaults on a SL that doesn't have any upcoming recording or marked upcoming recordings. Right now if it's not in the guide or if there not a R) or R)) mark on the show you can't access it from the priotiry screen it only gives you the option to delete it.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Here's another one - when setting up a series recording (by pressing R twice on the guide), have a window pop up that allows you to change the settings rather than having to either go with the default or press info, record, and go all the way up to series link properties. It'd be much easier to do if you have a window that allows you to go to series link properties with one button press...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It's okay to be a wishlist... but...... just so ya know...

Just because you ask for it, doesn't mean it will happen... at least not in the next release.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Another one.

Priority mangement when you create the SL so you can stick it in where you want it to go.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Another one.
> 
> Priority mangement when you create the SL so you can stick it in where you want it to go.


Agreed on this one - at the very least creating a new SL should go at the bottom of the priority list, not the top.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Would you conceed to allowing SL Management to be improved (aka make it easier to move items around in the list?)... Like a jump to top, jump to bottom, or even maybe key in a number and have it go to that slot?

There a valid arguments for adding the entry to either the top or the bottom


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It's okay to be a wishlist... but...... just so ya know...
> 
> Just because you ask for it, doesn't mean it will happen... at least not in the next release.


I realized this thread wasn't meant as a wishlist right after I posted - sorry.

I do uderstand what you're saying about don't expect a wishlist to be all fixed right away - thats why I only listed a couple of critical items (IMHO).

Some of the "wishlist" items mentioned here and previously would be nice but are really "enhancements" or "improvements" in my mind.

Perhaps there should be a thread for "What NEEDS to be fixed ASAP" - one or two items only per peson...

It seems we were all pretty much agreed that stability and actually recording what its supposed to were the top priorities....if the new software address those, what should be the NEXT Top priority?

It would be interesting to see what sort of consensus there was (if any) and also might help D focus their efforts on what users see as the next important fixes/changes (for instance, I doubt "Showcases" will be on anyone's list if they only get to identify 1 or 2 critical changes).

Perhaps a poll could be developed....here are 20 suggested fixes/changes. Pick your two most important....just think it would be interesting rather than exhaustive laundry lists of EVERYTHING that could/should be changed....


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Would you conceed to allowing SL Management to be improved (aka make it easier to move items around in the list?)... Like a jump to top, jump to bottom, or even maybe key in a number and have it go to that slot?


I could definitely live with that, especially if it's giving me the option with one button press rather than the 10-15 it takes now (same argument I make with the series link properties)...


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Would you conceed to allowing SL Management to be improved (aka make it easier to move items around in the list?)... Like a jump to top, jump to bottom, or even maybe key in a number and have it go to that slot?
> 
> There a valid arguments for adding the entry to either the top or the bottom


I would be happy with that too, but I really think I should also be on the SL setup screen, even if it was only a what number in the SL do you want it to be or only show you a three line priority list to move it around in. As far as it defaulting to the bottom or the top they should make that settings default choice.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I agree with most of the items posted as being of high importance.

One other item I would like to add to the list. The program description that is provided should be the same, complete, description regardless of where you are looking at it. For example, if you go to the "list" view of the guide (highlight a channel and press info), the program descriptions are virtually useless. Yet I use that display to select movies to record. It needs to show the same complete program description that I get in the regular grid guide.

Carl


----------



## cruiserparts-1 (Feb 12, 2006)

Please, can D* activate the screen saver on the XM channel. I know it sounds petty compared to everybody else's wants, but I would like to use the XM channels I am paying for without risking burn-in on my TV (yes, we've been over this in another thread I posted, but come on...).


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I just want to see the R-15 working with the features it has now and not turn into a DirecTiVo minus the TiVo.

Get the bugs, lockups and other problems fixed before even thinking of adding features if you ask me.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I just want to see the R-15 working with the features it has now and not turn into a DirecTiVo minus the TiVo.
> 
> Get the bugs, lockups and other problems fixed before even thinking of adding features if you ask me.


Amen!!

Lets get it going at full speed before we worry about having a passing gear installed. At least that way we/they can always fall back to the "working release" if something gets screwed up in an update.


----------



## Rkw1111 (Mar 14, 2006)

Quick question from a severe Newbie:

Im currently an E* customer, but will be switching over to D* approximately 5 seconds after they announce they are going to carry SportsNetNY. 

I plan on taking advantage of the current offer (free upgrade to R15 with instant rebate). If my installation comes after the next update, how does my receiver get the update? Will it be done on installation? Will the R15 be preprogrammed with the update already on it? Or do I have to do something to ensure it has the latest software? 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Melquiades (Feb 19, 2006)

Couple thoughts/hopes:

- Add 'mark & delete' to the ToDo list, or at least allow one-click deleting of items in the ToDo list, rather than the 4-5 clicks now required.

- I second (third?) the SL management upgrade... I'd be happy with the changes Earl described.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Basically how it works.

Is when the system restarts... It checks a bitstream in the SAT data. If it finds a new software version, it will install.

It also listenes for basically a "packet burst" (for lack of a better word), to say "Hey, there is an eligable software version, schedule a reboot.."


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Here's another two.

A way did disable the active button or a confirmation that you want to go to active. I've enter up hitting this when going for list, more so when the lights are off.

Guide with the press of one button. (I currently just hold down the button to get this)


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

morgantown said:


> 2. The FF/RW overshoot correction gets "better."


I didn't think it did any correction?


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

I nearly hate to ask, but any word on the 30 second skip button?


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> I didn't think it did any correction?


The last time I checked it was a small overshoot correction (definately in FF, "perhaps" not in RW). They just need to extend it a little IMHO.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sjniedz said:


> I nearly hate to ask, but any word on the 30 second skip button?


Why do you hate to ask? If you don't ask... you never know what kind of answer you could get, or not get.


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why do you hate to ask? If you don't ask... you never know what kind of answer you could get, or not get.


I know it is illogical, but of all the problems R-15 has, I miss my 30 second skip button the most. Guess I am just afraid to hear it is never going to happen.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

What is the use of a 30 sec skip for anyway? Its useless for skipping through commercials, I use ff for that. I havent found one instance to use it, is it some sports-related thing?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

A good number of users have gotten used to tapping the 30s skip button 4 or 5 times to move over "standard" length commercials.

It is a preference thing.


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> What is the use of a 30 sec skip for anyway? Its useless for skipping through commercials, I use ff for that. I havent found one instance to use it, is it some sports-related thing?


Most commercials are 3 minute or in 30 second increments. It takes all the guess work out of fast forwarding through the commercials. If you have never had it, it is difficult to describe how good it is. I think you would like it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sjniedz said:


> Most commercials are 3 minute or in 30 second increments. It takes all the guess work out of fast working through the commercials. If you have never had it, it is difficult to describe how good it is. I think you would like it.


I have it on my TiVos, but after 5+ years of FF, I have gotten so used to FF... I have never desired to use the 30s skip.

It is definently a personal preference.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Just like the overshoot correction... 

Some don't like it, and others do. I can't speak for anyone but myself, but I don't seem to have the cat-like reflexes to be able to catch the ending of commercials even at FF/2 -- which is too slow for my preference. I end up spending more time rewinding back at FF/3 or 4 than it probably would take to watch the darn commercials.

Heck, that is a major reason to have the DVR, blaze past the commercials and watch what you want to. Again, all preferences. If no overshoot correction, I guess the 30 second skip is next best. 

I simply don't "prefer" to watch the commercials .


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I love my 30 second skip on Tivos.

Remember, the code is while playing a recorded program, press:

"Select - Play - Select - 30 - Select". 

That got us 30 second skip with Tivos, but no one ever admitted to it. Not even Tivo.

So how 'bout we try those combinations? Someone might find something that works that DTV cannot admit to.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> So how 'bout we try those combinations? Someone might find something that works that DTV cannot admit to.


I can attest... that you can hit as many key combinations as you want to tonight... but you won't find a secret code to turn on the 30 second skip...

As there is no 30 second skip code to find in the software build.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have it on my TiVos, but after 5+ years of FF, I have gotten so used to FF... I have never desired to use the 30s skip.
> 
> It is definently a personal preference.


On common Earl. (Yes, reference to the past, but you're not common  ). Are you saying it's easier to FF and keep watching than to hit the 30 second 4-6-8 times and then maybe one jump back?

I can't live without the 30 second skip for Idol. They have the 3 minute commercials. All I have to do is hit the 30 sec skip 6 times and I'm back to the show.

If, in the end, there's no 30 or ?? second skip, that's a deal breaker to me.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Again... I have just gotten to the point that hitting the FF and then the play, is pretty much a motor reflex now... (Again... I am not common, nor normal)

Hmm... maybe DirecTV should sponsor NBC's... Deal or No Deal


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

30 second skip is also useful for football. at the end of the play press once and you are right before the next snap. works great for recorded games.


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

If we are wish listing...

How about PIP. I personally would prefer this over independent dual tuner buffering. with PIP both screens should buffer. You would lose the buffer when you close the pip window.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I prefer FF as lots of times we spot shows/ads that we'd like to see. Just personal preference as you say. I have 30sec skip programmed in but don't use it very often.


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> On common Earl. (Yes, reference to the past, but you're not common  ). Are you saying it's easier to FF and keep watching than to hit the 30 second 4-6-8 times and then maybe one jump back?
> 
> I can't live without the 30 second skip for Idol. They have the 3 minute commercials. All I have to do is hit the 30 sec skip 6 times and I'm back to the show.
> 
> If, in the end, there's no 30 or ?? second skip, that's a deal breaker to me.


I am just happy to hear someone is just as passionate about the 30 second skip button as I am. I was begining to think I had a problem. I problably still do, but at least I know I am not alone.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I have a Tivo, I used the 30 sec skip hack, I took it off because it was not as easy to use as ff for skipping commercials....


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

CCarncross said:


> I have a Tivo, I used the 30 sec skip hack, I took it off because it was not as easy to use as ff for skipping commercials....


I just don't understand how it's easier to use FF rather than the skip. You start by hitting the skip button 6 times for a 3 minute commercial. 8 for a 4 minute. I hit the button as soon as a commercial starts, 6-8 times as fast as I can. Depending on the show and network, you don't even have to jump back.

A question for those that use FF over the 30 sec skip, when you use the skip do you wait for it to skip and then press again or just press 6 times to start? I hit the skip 6 times, very fast, if still in a commercial I hit 2 more. I almost NEVER have to go back.


----------



## iamme4everup (Mar 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It's okay to be a wishlist... but...... just so ya know...
> 
> Just because you ask for it, doesn't mean it will happen... at least not in the next release.


if directv does not add all our suggestions, or at least give us the ability to use them, and for the few who would not want to use them , they could deactivate them, and the suggestions are hardware annd software possible, and directv did not implement them,, then direct is pittiful


----------



## iamme4everup (Mar 16, 2006)

Bobman said:


> I just want to see the R-15 working with the features it has now and not turn into a DirecTiVo minus the TiVo.
> 
> Get the bugs, lockups and other problems fixed before even thinking of adding features if you ask me.


and why it becoming like tivo bad? having wish/want lists, and suggestion type feature


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Hm mm............these last two posts look real familiar.


----------



## iamme4everup (Mar 16, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Hm mm............these last two posts look real familiar.


and why is a person posting what others have posted, about wants familar, because .... ddduuuhhhhh look there other wish lists people posting, i chimed in, or do you aloow only certain people to post ?


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Just thought they might have come form another thread and don't want too many duplications.


----------



## iamme4everup (Mar 16, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I just don't understand how it's easier to use FF rather than the skip. You start by hitting the skip button 6 times for a 3 minute commercial. 8 for a 4 minute. I hit the button as soon as a commercial starts, 6-8 times as fast as I can. Depending on the show and network, you don't even have to jump back.
> 
> A question for those that use FF over the 30 sec skip, when you use the skip do you wait for it to skip and then press again or just press 6 times to start? I hit the skip 6 times, very fast, if still in a commercial I hit 2 more. I almost NEVER have to go back.


here is my theory to the reason advertisers are scared of the 30 second skip button,

fear of the unknown and false facts

movie theaters feared tv would ruin movies, they didnt

tv feared vcr's would ruin tv, it didnt

tv networks, feared dvr's would limit audiences and lower ratings, it didnt .. in facts has added viewers because of all shows we are recording , we are watching more, because of it

the same theory would hold to 30 second skip, it wont make us watch less commercials, we will end up watching more of them


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

iamme4everup said:


> the same theory would hold to 30 second skip, it wont make us watch less commercials, we will end up watching more of them


That is not true for me. Thanks to my HDTiVo and 30 sec. skip, I almost never see any commercials. I might jump back and see the last 5 seconds of one, but that is it.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

Love, Love, Love thirty second skip. Had it for six years; I mostly watch my SD-DVR40 over the R15, just because of that.


----------



## Melquiades (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, I don't understand the argument that 30-second skip means we'll watch more commercials.

I don't think I've watched a single commercial since I got a Tivo. OK, sometimes I watch the Victoria's Secret ads...

On the other hand, I've never done the 30-second hack on my DirecTivo (I like using the skip to the end feature and don't want to lose that) and I don't have a real burning desire for it. I just use 2x FF.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

After "sleeping on it"...

I have decided to close this thread....

See my "CED - ..... " thread at the top of the forum for details on what I would like to try


----------

